# Grand Alliance Battletome: Order



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The Grand Alliance: Order Battletome went up for pre-order this morning here:-

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Grand-Alliance-Order-ENG

Alongside collecting information from the Stormcast, Extremis Chamber and Seraphon Battletomes, the book promises to give us our first proper look as humans (of the unenhanced varity), Duardin (of the non Slayer variety) and Aelves. The various races of Order are further broken down into twenty one factions. Interestingly, names and current units (including warscrolls but not battalion warscrolls) are available for each faction on the Age of Sigmar app.

For your convenience, here is a breakdown of the new arrivals.

*Humans*

*Collegiate Arcane*

Battlemage (Human Wizard)
Battlemage on Griffon
Celestial Hurricanum
Luminark of Hysh

*Devoted of Sigmar* 

Warrior Priests
Witch Hunters
Flagellants
War Altar of Sigmar

*Free Peoples*

Demigryph Knights
Freeguild Archers 
Freeguild Crossbowmen
Freeguild General 
Freeguild General on Griffon
Freeguild Greatswords 
Freeguild Guard 
Freeguild Handgunners 
Freeguild Outriders
Freeguild Pistoliers

For each of these replace the word Freeguild with Empire and you'll get the idea.

*Duardin*

*Dispossessed*

Hammerers
Ironbreakers
Irondrakes
Longbeards
Quarrellers
Runelord
Thunderers
Unforged (Represented by the Dragon Slayer model, seems to now be an anti-Chaos berserker hero)
Warden King (Dwarf Lord)
Warriors

*Humans and Duardin*

*Ironweld Arsonal*

Cannon
Cogsmith (Duardin Hero)
Gunmaster (Human Engineer)
Gyrocopters/Gyrobombers
Helblaster Volley Gun
Helstorm Rocket Battery
Organ Gun
Steam Tank

*High Elves*

*Eldritch Council*

Archmage
Archmage on Dragon
Drakeseer (Dragon Mage)
Loremaster
Swordmasters

*Lion Rangers*

White Lions
White Lions Chariots

*Order Draconis*

Dragon Blades (Dragon Princes)
Dragon Noble (High Elf Hero on foot or horseback)
Dragonlord (High Elf Prince on a Dragon)

*Phoenix Temple*

Anointed (-of Asuryan)
Phoenix Guard
Flamespyre/Frostheart Phoenix

*Swifthawk Agents*

Chariots (Tiranoc)
Shadow Warriors
Skycutters
Skywarden (Skycutter with Sea Helm)

*Dark Elves*

*Darkling Covens*

Black Guard
Bleakswords
Darkshards
Dreadspears
Executioners
Sorceress
Sorceress on Black Dragon

*Daughters of Khaine*

Bloodwrack Medusae
Bloodwrack Shrine
Cauldron of Blood
Death Hag
Doomfire Warlocks
Sisters of Slaughter
Witch Aelves

*Order Serpentis*

Drakespawn Chariots (Cold One Chariots)
Drakespawn Knights (Cold One Knights)
Dreadlord on Black Dragon
War Hydra

*Scourge Privateers*

Black Ark Corsairs
Black Ark Fleetmaster
Scourgerunner Chariots
Kharibdyss

*Shadowblades*

Assassins
Dark Riders

*Wood Elves*

*Wanderers*

Eternal Guard
Glade Guard
Nomad Prince
Sisters of the Thorn
Sisters of the Watch (Sisters of Avelorn)
Spellweaver
Wayfinder
Waystrider
Waywatcher
Wild Riders
Wildwood Rangers

There is also a faction called Monstrous Arcanum which includes the Dread Saurian and Carmine Dragon from Forge World.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So are these just new battlescrolls?

All of these sound like the existing models... and all of the old models already had a battlescroll that was released at the end of 8th. 

What does that mean for these new ones? I can't imagine them doing a full re-release of the exact same models...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, these are all old models but I believe new warscrolls. I've always seen the warscrolls that were released at the launch of AoS to really represent the various armies as they were before the conclusion of the End Times, what with them containing characters who died/changed sides etc.

What it looks like this book will do is advance the fluff regarding old models to fit into the new world. The factions seem to be largely for fluff purposes aside from a few units that can grant bonuses to other units from their same faction, but not others of their race.

I also doubt there will be a huge set of rereleases, at least not all at once. I do expect though that the various factions will be filled out with new units and characters as and when their time comes, but those of us interested in the likes of the Aelves and Free People now have something a bit more up to date to work from until it is time for those armies to receive a full release.


----------

